
Scientific Experts Release Proposals for Loosening the Lockdown - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/scientific-experts-release-proposals-for-loosening-the-lockdown-a-f6247ecc-0583-45b5-a269-ebf385c1e698
======
Communitivity
July 4. To do it before then is problematic. By then we'll have a vaccine that
can be used, though it will bypass most of the testing. By then the virus
hopefully will not be as widespread. And by then we should have widespread
testing available, and therefore widespread contact tracing.

To do it before then is irresponsible and an invitation to an even greater
pandemic spike that we might not get under control.

The symbolism of July 4 will also play well with the American people, which
will help lift peoples spirits. We will have to be careful to still have bans
on gathering in groups more than 10 though, so no massive July 4 celebrations.

